# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Questions for the Forumites

## Oggi

Does any of you people play the pipes? 
Does anyone here like folk music?

----------


## BabaYaga

> Does any of you people play the pipes? 
> Does anyone here like folk music?

 
Hi Oggi, welcome  ::  
I don't play pipes, but I like different kinds of folk music........ especially Russian  ::   
BY

----------


## Leof

I do!
I love them! I like pipes!
I am fond of music and of folk music as well!
Oggi,who are your favourites? 
As for me, I love Irish and Scottish traditional music.
Mostly Chieftains,
a LOT of Clannad and Dubliners
my icons are Liam O'Flynn and Sharon Shannon,
also Shaun Davey (he writes whole symphonies for ullian-pipes)
Capercallie and Anuna - they amuse me so much!
I simply love Irish songs - their music is incredeable!
And pipes! lots of pipes together! 
My absolutelly favourite is English Renaissance music.
--------
that's the main names excluding lots of classics LOL

----------


## BabaYaga

Leof -  
try getting hold of something by Macumba: pipes, pipes, more pipes, and lots of great percussion - guaranteed to wake you up quickly, even on a cold monday morning  ::  
For Uilleann pipes, try Davy Spillane, he's stunning. 
As for Irish music, I'm mainly into the dance music (or at least, the "dance-able" music  ::  ), so that's more often fiddles, whistles, and harmonica.....      :: 
BY

----------


## Leof

*BabaYaga* of course I know Spillane!   ::   I know two or three his albums as well. He is perfect, but for me he goes too far of tradition - you know his maner - he often plays in modern rhythmes. He plays with much of electronical music. Although some of his music is very PENETRATING - I mean when it's only pipes and nothing more in the backsound.
Did you see Riverdance Show (M. Flatley/Bill Whelan and team) - I love these music. And I love the music he played there. 
Tell,did you ever hear Carlos Nunez? His from Spain and plays incrediable Catalonian and Galicien pipe-tunes! 
And thank you for advice - I shall try to hear Macumba.
---------
Macumba   ::   - I firstly wondered why it has so strange name - so they are Mac Umba in real - I tryed them through Amazon - the only what makes me sorry is the bad quality of samples. I always noted that pipes sound with way more effect when they are played alive. None of CD's I've ever heart can reflect them with original sound actually - the feeling when your chest is shaked by the pipes-choir and everything surround you is beating with the rhythm. 
And I think Mac Umba sounds great. At least their pipes.   :: 
But again I feel I'm more acustomed to classical pipe-music - long tunes and reels but played old way.

----------


## Oggi

Hello Leof! 
I like Chieftains very much, but do only occationally listen to them. At home I have 60-70 LPs with pipe music with bands, and with solo pipers. In comparison, I do only have 3 LPs with the Russian Balalaika, and a few with the Norwegian Hardanger Fiddle.  To know what this is like, pls visit this page: http://www.HFAA.org/  The American page for the Hardanger Fiddle.  I like music, and I have been to Scotland to listen to pipe music there.  I do also like Tyrolian and Bavarian music, - music from the German language areas in Europe.  When it comes to Scottish Pipe Music I do not have any special favourite, as I started this interest in the 70s, had a break, and continued again in 1997.  Visit our band in Oslo: http://groups.msn.com/ocpb

----------


## Leof

*Oggi* I followed your link and liked Norwegian Fiddles very much! Thank you for the links!  ::

----------


## Oggi

To those of you who might be interested, here are two pages of Norwegian folk music:  http://195.159.217.100/grappa/heilo2.as ... ng&sok=geo http://www.mic.no/english 
And the home page of Na Piobairi Uilleann (Irish uilleann pipers): http://www.pipers.ie/ 
The Scottish Pipes:  http://www.college-of-piping.co.uk/ http://www.thepipingcentre.co.uk/ 
Discussion page for the Scottish Pipes: http://www.bobdunsire.com

----------

